# What's the best alternative job to Uber?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I'd say a Finance Manager in Uzbekistan


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

When I finally stop driving for Uber, I’m going to get a job that will give me more dignity and respect than Uber. I’m going to be a male prostitute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


Politician !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TobyD said:


> When I finally stop driving for Uber, I'm going to get a job that will give me more dignity and respect than Uber. I'm going to be a male prostitute.


Good luck my friend !

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

TobyD said:


> When I finally stop driving for Uber, I'm going to get a job that will give me more dignity and respect than Uber. I'm going to be a male prostitute.


Backpage is dead though


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


I came across a job posting that said (and I quote directly) "We're looking for a buyer with metaphysical interest"
Does that count as a job that an Uber driver can do?! &#129325;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'd say a Finance Manager in Uzbekistan
> 
> View attachment 585225


uzbekistan has a much lower cost of living. But I'd rather live in Kazakhstan. Specifically northern Kazakhstan close to the Russian border.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


Umm... any job?
Are you saying if uber never existed all these drivers would be unemployed?!

Dude, there are general laborer, landscaping, warehousing, and all sort of helper jobs aplenty. The key difference these jobs require actual work, and not sitting on your ass entire day waiting for pings or driving miss daisy and listening to your favorite tunes. Oh and they do require to commit to start at certain time and end at certain time... not whenever you want as it is case with uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Backpage is dead though


Plenty of money in smuggling illegals !

Free Adds.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


CEO is the best job
Many make $50 million a year and later get 200 million when they are fired for doing a bad job


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

I am going to just throw my hat in the ring on this one and be serious. When you all think about it, some of us are becoming really good with using app's on phones. So, if you think about it. Some of us could become application testers or in IT terms. Quality Assurance Application specialist or rather Software Alfa/Beta testers. Believe it or not, that is an actual job.

*"Alpha* means the features haven't been locked down, it's an exploratory phase. *Beta* means the features have been locked down and are under development (no other features will be added)."

This last part is a copy and paste. But I knew it was out there. God knows we have all seen the glitches in the App's that we use.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hunts71 said:


> I am going to just throw my hat in the ring on this one and be serious. When you all think about it, some of us are becoming really good with using app's on phones. So, if you think about it. Some of us could become application testers or in IT terms. Quality Assurance Application specialist or rather Software Alfa/Beta testers. Believe it or not, that is an actual job.
> 
> *"Alpha* means the features haven't been locked down, it's an exploratory phase. *Beta* means the features have been locked down and are under development (no other features will be added)."
> 
> This last part is a copy and paste. But I knew it was out there. God knows we have all seen the glitches in the App's that we use.


Yep, there are gig types services where you test various applications. Again it involves doing work, so not sure if any bubber will be up for that.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

If you have a good fake ID connect, you can make $4,500+ /month simply donating plasma.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


What did you do before R/S? It depends on your age and skill set. If you're younger, go for a trade. Many companies will hire you as an apprentice, train you and pay for your classes if needed. I know a 22 year old guy that was hired for a trade with no experience. In a few years, he'll be making $50,000. His company offers full benefits with company stock.

Get a certificate in forklift driving and/or find a company that'll give you the training. Find an assembly job; some in my state start at $18/hr.

Apply to be a utility locater. In my state, a company starts at $17/hr and they will train you. It's an autonomous position, and you get a company truck.

Apply to be a driver helper, like for Pepsi. They start around $16/hr here.

Apply to be a dish/satellite technician. Here they provide training.

Take the civil service exam to get in the post office. Take your local county/state exam to apply to work for the county or your state's government.

There are many possibilities if you're fit, healthy and willing to work. If you're not so healthy, apply for entry-level office jobs. But you will need typing skills.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Plenty of money in smuggling illegals !
> 
> Free Adds.


Are you typing this from across the border? &#129300;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Are you typing this from across the border? &#129300;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 585359


Good ROI

DM me your strategy


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Good ROI
> 
> DM me your strategy


You can fit 60 -100 in the hold of a shrimp boat !


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Walmart greeter


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my opinion Uber is the best job. The grass is _not_ greener on the other side.



dmoney155 said:


> Umm... any job?
> Are you saying if uber never existed all these drivers would be unemployed?!


A lot of us I think would be unemployed because many of us have psychological issues that prevent us from gaining normal employment.

Lots of places brag about being inclusive, but the truth is employers cannot afford to be inclusive.

Once Uber is required to convert the work force to employees, those with psychological issues, who are probably the most dependent on Uber, will be _lucky_ to get a job like Walmart greeter or warehouse box stacker.



dmoney155 said:


> Dude, there are general laborer, landscaping, warehousing, and all sort of helper jobs aplenty. The key difference these jobs require actual work, and not sitting on your ass entire day waiting for pings or driving miss daisy and listening to your favorite tunes. Oh and they do require to commit to start at certain time and end at certain time... not whenever you want as it is case with uber.


 Warehousing? Those jobs are crap jobs where you get paid crap and treated like crap. Landscaping might be good, if you own the company.


DRider85 said:


> Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


What's wrong with Trucking? If Uber wasn't a thing, being a taxi driver or a owner operator truck driver would be pretty good choices, I do believe.



tohunt4me said:


> Plenty of money in smuggling illegals !


Being your own business owner is almost always the best choice. But if you're going to go into the smuggling industry, ideally though you need a ship that can do the Kessel Run very quickly.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> ...a shrimp boat !


Is that a really small boat?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TobyD said:


> When I finally stop driving for Uber, I'm going to get a job that will give me more dignity and respect than Uber I'm going to be a male prostitute.


It's a solid gig, and for me has always lead to many other opportunities.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Is that a really small boat?


The bigger the boat
The larger the haul.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

are you really limiting this question to a job that requires the same or less 'skills' then a RS job? No way.

Upgrade your skills and get an entry level W2 doing ANYTHING. 

Unless, you chose RS due to an issue getting a W2 job? Lotta reason why a W2 job might not work for somebody.....short term.....


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


Amazon is always hiring


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What about a car salesman? That looks like an easy job. Just learn about the cars and sell them. You don't have to get leads because people are always coming in.

I hate to say this but I think we'd all be better off on universal basic income than driving Uber full time. Right now some of us are still getting unemployment. Think about how much time we have to spend driving just to make the same money. I think there are better things to do than work for nothing. You only live once.

Some will say I'm lazy. I don't care. I'm just honest enough to admit that working sucks unless it makes your life much better. You're only making a better life for someone else.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


Vice President of last mile delivery operations.

Seems anyone could do a better job than the current employees.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Some will say I'm lazy. I don't care. I'm just honest enough to admit that working sucks unless it makes your life much better. You're only making a better life for someone else.


If you are honest, how will you possibly make it as a car salesman?



DRider85 said:


> I hate to say this but I think we'd all be better off on universal basic income than driving Uber full time. Right now some of us are still getting unemployment. Think about how much time we have to spend driving just to make the same money. I think there are better things to do than work for nothing. You only live once.


Yes, if everyone would just pay you UBI equivalent to PUA, YOU would be better off than driving. IF that were possible.

However, it really isn't sustainable economically.

If 320 million people are given $400 per week, that costs $6.6 Trillion. But the government only pulls in ~$3 trillion per year. So you'd need to triple the taxes that are collected in order to make that work. That isn't going to happen.


----------



## 191319 (Dec 12, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


Find a job that you're qualified for and would enjoy. Not qualified for one if that field? Get the qualifications needed and make it happen.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

TobyD said:


> When I finally stop driving for Uber, I'm going to get a job that will give me more dignity and respect than Uber. I'm going to be a male prostitute.


Not gonna lie, if I had the looks and body, I would have done it years ago.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> If you are honest, how will you possibly make it as a car salesman?
> 
> 
> Yes, if everyone would just pay you UBI equivalent to PUA, YOU would be better off than driving. IF that were possible.
> ...


well I thought that we were in the great reset?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> Not gonna lie, if I had the looks and body, I would have done it years ago.


I'm sure you could find some customers online if you have a web cam. There's probably a dark web category for online dad body male strippers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> well I thought that we were in the great reset?


Nope. Wishful thinking by advocates of central planning.

The only way something like UBI will ever be feasible is through mass automation, which is something that leftist troglodytes seem most opposed to because it "steals jobs". Only when labor is not needed, will it be possible to provide a standard of living without labor. Automation means a higher GDP per capita.

If we want UBI we must welcome the automated teller machines and automated checkouts, and flippy the burger flipper.

The best way to triple tax revenue is to increase the per capita GDP by a factor of 3. Then, we can have UBI.

If per capita GDP was 3 times higher due to automation, yes it is true that the people that control the automation will be absurdly rich compared to the folks that might be taking in a UBI of $400 per week in this futuristic automated society. However, the idea that income equality is a good thing is a myth. The goal should be to eliminate poverty, not to destroy the wealthy.


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Walmart greeter


im not too far off from that.. except now, you gotta pass out masks. But, at least the greeters have a little more to do.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm sure you could find some customers online if you have a web cam. There's probably a dark web category for online dad body male strippers.


Nah, people would go blind if they see me naked. The general public is lucky we have to currently wear face masks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> Nah, people would go blind if they see me naked. The general public is lucky we have to currently wear face masks.


Ya know personally is better than looks. Looks fade and the most attractive can appear uglier if he/she is a jerk.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

A real job.



DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Well... might be a good time to start branching out. No immediate threat yet IMO though. I've been looking around since the first of the year. I do have management experience in a couple different areas while my gross is very high on UE the net falls right back to what I was making to manage employees, deal with escalations, pretend to care about idiots and so on and be on 9-5 M-F schedule/salary. So for now I'll continue looking until something really catches my eye.

https://www.local10.com/tech/2021/0...are-officially-roaming-around-downtown-miami/


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> A real job.


Tell me which job. Did you not read what I asked?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> A real job.


What is that?

I do great wholesaling and as a real estate investor.

Oh I grow Marijuana too.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> A real job.


And what is your real job?


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Alltel77 said:


> Well... might be a good time to start branching out. No immediate threat yet IMO though. I've been looking around since the first of the year. I do have management experience in a couple different areas while my gross is very high on UE the net falls right back to what I was making to manage employees, deal with escalations, pretend to care about idiots and so on and be on 9-5 M-F schedule/salary. So for now I'll continue looking until something really catches my eye.
> 
> https://www.local10.com/tech/2021/0...are-officially-roaming-around-downtown-miami/


I liked your little link there with the robot. You know what that looks like to me? Something to throw firecrackers at and something for target practice. Who is going to do the tech support on that un-manned vehicle. lol.. ME. So, sure, remote controls. But Un-manned.. highly doubt it. Kids that like to screw crap up would have WAY to much fun with that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Is that a really small boat?


 . . . . Now i get it !


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> . . . . Now i get it !
> View attachment 585653


It's like "jumbo shrimp."

Is it a really large shrimp, or a really small jumbo? :laugh:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> I'm just honest enough to admit that working sucks unless it makes your life much better.


wow, must be nice living alone with no responsibilities at all where you can coast through life never having a W2 job.

Amazing. UI and the alphabet of programs won't last forever. Did you even know almost all states UI required you to be looking for a job and prove you are while on UI? That was suspended due to Covid. But by late summer, kiss that exception goodbye.

You best start looking for a W2 (real) job now.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> wow, must be nice living alone with no responsibilities at all where you can coast through life never having a W2 job.
> 
> Amazing. UI and the alphabet of programs won't last forever. Did you even know almost all states UI required you to be looking for a job and prove you are while on UI? That was suspended due to Covid. But by late summer, kiss that exception goodbye.
> 
> You best start looking for a W2 (real) job now.


COVID was the precursor needed by far leftists to wear people down to the idea of UBI.

The long march is long, but not much longer.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> COVID was the precursor needed by far leftists to wear people down to the idea of UBI.
> 
> The long march is long, but not much longer.


GAWDDAMNNNNN, at this point I am kinda hoping that there are actual internment camps coming for all you whiny scared [email protected]#e$.

I am so tired of hearing about how you were born losers and there was never anything you could do about it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> COVID was the precursor needed by far leftists to wear people down to the idea of UBI.


UBI is not happening. Ever. Who the frak will pay for it? Yeah, you got it, the middle class. So, no way it will ever happen. Plus, an entire nation of lazy slackers? Sure, let's do it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Professional athlete is pretty good:

If not though: www.usps.com/careers
Ask me about it if you're interested


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Did you even know almost all states UI required you to be looking for a job and prove you are while on UI? That was suspended due to Covid.


Well, proving that you're looking for work was always just a paper pushing exercise.

Then again, unemployment didn't use to pay quite so well. Back in the early 1980s, I was getting $196 per week. That was $190 for myself, $4 for the first dependent (my spouse who was a college student), and $2 for the second dependent (my ungrateful step-daughter). We lived in Pennsylvania at the time.

I worked harder trying to find a job than I did when I had one. When I found one, I commuted two hours each way every day, and worked part time in Kmart on the weekends, because I knew the professional job was iffy.

Oh, and one other thing - my state (Texas) requires job hunting right now. Except I fall into a category that's exempt from it because of my age.

Oh, and one other thing - my state (Texas) requires job hunting right now. Except I fall into a category that's exempt from it because of my age.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, proving that you're looking for work was always just a paper pushing exercise.


maybe. But EDD isn't quite dumb. Maybe slow, but not dumb. Once this requirement flips back on many drivers are in a deep doodoo. Look for a job (online & apply) or lose EDD funds.

Age? another reason to move to Texas. If i could just convince wife unit. SpaceX is on an epic hiring spree...


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'd say a Finance Manager in Uzbekistan
> 
> View attachment 585225


I would have said strippers make better tips than us till I had strippers as pax +learned they dont.
I would say dog groomer. They only need to worry about pee on the grooming table


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

If you are looking for a constructive answer from this crew good luck lol


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> UBI is not happening. Ever. Who the frak will pay for it? Yeah, you got it, the middle class. So, no way it will ever happen. Plus, an entire nation of lazy slackers? Sure, let's do it.


Well I hope you are wrong. I would like to have UBI and would like others to have it too. Remember technology is increasing exponentially and humans won't be needed for work once AI can do everything better. The system has to change.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

They're always hiring at McDowells.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> They're always hiring at McDowells.
> 
> View attachment 586647


And that's when the big bucks start rolling in.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And that's when the big bucks start rolling in.


Yep. But you gotta be a mean man with a mop stick.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


Dog poop scooper, Walmart greeter, cnn news anchor, or the guy that cleans out the ball pit at Chucky cheese



DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


Dog poop scooper, Walmart greeter, cnn news anchor, or the guy that cleans out the ball pit at Chucky cheese


DRider85 said:


> What about a car salesman? That looks like an easy job. Just learn about the cars and sell them. You don't have to get leads because people are always coming in.
> 
> I hate to say this but I think we'd all be better off on universal basic income than driving Uber full time. Right now some of us are still getting unemployment. Think about how much time we have to spend driving just to make the same money. I think there are better things to do than work for nothing. You only live once.
> 
> Some will say I'm lazy. I don't care. I'm just honest enough to admit that working sucks unless it makes your life much better. You're only making a better life for someone else.


I tried car sales briefly and they honestly want you spending most of your time on the phone calling part customers, family members, anyone you can get to come in the lot. They wouldn't allow any floor time until you've had so many appointments set. It really sucked, and you're working 72 hours a week.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Vietnamese coffee shop waiter.


----------



## Yabba Dabba Doo (Feb 21, 2021)

Uber eats


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Age? another reason to move to Texas.


I'm over 65, so I'm considered "at risk."


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> I would like to have UBI and would like others to have it too.


how about this. You get UBI you are required to work a full time job or volunteer 40hrs a week. Any funds you make over UBI is turned over to the government.

deal?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Plenty of money in smuggling illegals !
> 
> Free Adds.
> View attachment 585295


Trumps ads should be banned!

An international Cayote is an honorable profession.
It's not easy driving with 30 people in your vehicle. Now,,, That's a skill.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Trumps ads should be banned!
> 
> An international Cayote is an honorable profession.
> It's not easy driving with 30 people in your vehicle. Now,,, That's a skill.


Thats just a Taxi in SA


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

TheDoc said:


> Amazon box jockey - pretty much the same skillset and you already know how to hold your pee in for 8 hours.
> 
> 
> Is that M2M or M2F prostitute?
> ...


Someone is going to know what the inside of a Kazakh jail looks like.


----------



## UrgentDilation (Mar 10, 2021)

OnlyFans



Hunts71 said:


> I am going to just throw my hat in the ring on this one and be serious. When you all think about it, some of us are becoming really good with using app's on phones. So, if you think about it. Some of us could become application testers or in IT terms. Quality Assurance Application specialist or rather Software Alfa/Beta testers. Believe it or not, that is an actual job.
> 
> *"Alpha* means the features haven't been locked down, it's an exploratory phase. *Beta* means the features have been locked down and are under development (no other features will be added)."
> 
> This last part is a copy and paste. But I knew it was out there. God knows we have all seen the glitches in the App's that we use.


Oh man.&#128530; Just tell us what app you're developing.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Welcome back, I am Sure someone missed you







somewhere


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Unemployed.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

The only job any of us should be doing is a job that lets us live. Work to live. Don’t live to work. Rideshare let’s me live.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

I have absolutely no sympathy for Uber and Lyft. They cry about not having enough drivers, while in the same breath doubling down on the very policies and business model that have chased all their drivers away (taking the California benefits away instead of expanding them Nationwide, not making a profit despite taking 70% of the what the passenger pays on minimum fare rides).

If they can't make a profit taking this much money with so little apparent overhead, it begs the question.. What the *** are they losing all this money on? Don't say self-driving cars... that project was abandoned years ago.

What a crock of marketing BS. "stimulus". Just some crappy guarantees no better than what they've been offering all along. If you cant average $10 a ride as a driver, you're not going to last with or without these cornball "guarantees".


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

They just lowered all the California’s drivers pay so I’m guessing they will have fewer drivers and less signups prop 22 just killed the uber driver.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'd say a Finance Manager in Uzbekistan
> 
> View attachment 585225


Pure genius reply my brother!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> You get UBI you are required to work a full time job or volunteer 40hrs a week.


Let me see if I have this right...

I'm unemployed because of the pandemic. But I should go out and volunteer and put myself at risk that way instead? How is that an improvement?



SHalester said:


> Any funds you make over UBI is turned over to the government.


Did you know...

That when I make more than a certain amount in wages, I don't collect any benefits that week? And that there's a range for which I lose a proportionate amount of enemploment benefits?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

OK. I thought of a job that would give my simple brain the same satisfaction as driving people from point A to point B. Which I like doing. It's hard to beat ridesharing. When I did a challenging career in the ever changing world of IT I longed for a simple job, like driving a taxi. Or tending a Christmas tree farm. But I like _facilitating_. I won't do deliveries, which would fit the bill but too little money and too much opportunity for failure (IMHO). So, a job that would work well for me.... not a career, a job, would be...

Hotel concierge.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> But I should go out and volunteer and put myself at risk that way instead


ah, ahem: my post was in response to Universal Basic Income (UBI). That is not UI, right?

If a member here wants UBI to become a thing, I'm fine with that as long as the program is paid for and recipients can't stay home and warm their couches.

Clear as mud now? :roflmao: 

UBI was in my post, just checked to make sure........over n out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ah, ahem: my post was in response to Universal Basic Income (UBI). That is not UI, right?
> 
> If a member here wants UBI to become a thing, I'm fine with that as long as the program is paid for and recipients can't stay home and warm their couches.
> 
> ...


UBI for everyone who agrees to volunteer 40 hours a week at the jail reforming inmates.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> UBI for everyone who agrees to volunteer 40 hours a week teaching inmates in the jail.


...that's a bit too specific. Do something besides take UBI and sit at home.

It's really a side issue. Big issue is who pays for UBI? Hum. That's the first hurdle.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...that's a bit too specific. Do something besides take UBI and sit at home.


I agree. That can be one job amongst many to choose from. But here's a problem, what happens if people decide they enjoy doing the volunteer work more than working a job that benefits the economy? It might amount to public sector bloat. And then these people are going to start complaining that they don't get pensions, healthcare benefits, etc.



SHalester said:


> It's really a side issue. Big issue is who pays for UBI? Hum. That's the first hurdle.


For sure. Well, if it was only available for jail volunteers that would limit the number of people that wanted to do it, and really it wouldn't be UBI at all.

UBI is in essence, everyone gets paid in addition to or on top of what they normally get paid for. It would require increasing tax revenue by about a factor of 3 based based on the numbers we were throwing around earlier.

But if UBI was really about "guaranteed low pay government sector jobs" then it would be a lot cheaper for sure.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> If you are honest, how will you possibly make it as a car salesman?
> 
> 
> Yes, if everyone would just pay you UBI equivalent to PUA, YOU would be better off than driving. IF that were possible.
> ...


Excellent points as always Trafficat! I do NOT fault anyone for wanting UBI or taking UE and just sitting at home ( I learned long ago never to judge anyone ever), but you are right that if there was a generous UBI for the masses, then taxes will go up astronomically.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> . If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


I'd say another part-time job with a decent wage is your best bet. Uber and Lyft shouldn't be one's sole source of income. The amount of wear and tear on your vehicle in a given year can really make this difficult at times. If you can find a job in the 20-30 hour weekly range that pays better than minimum wage, you have a starting place.

If you can handle the drunk crowd, drive Uber/Lyft on those nights only. That's when the surge is high and the tips are flowing. Your dollars-per-mile is much better on a Friday night, than a Tuesday afternoon. However, if you don't like obnoxious drunks, drive whatever timeframe puts you at ease. You'll probably just have to drive a little longer then.

The bottom line is not to rely SOLELY on rideshare to pay the bills. If you can score a suitable part-time W-2 gig that represents more than 50% of your necessary income level, you are well on the way to making Uber/Lyft a functional part of your livelihood. Once you start relying mostly on rideshare to pay the bills, that's when the pain begins.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

DallasCub said:


> Find a job that you're qualified for and would enjoy. Not qualified for one if that field? Get the qualifications needed and make it happen.


I was PERMANENT(LY) DEACTIVATED by Uber and Lyft, What jobs can I qualified for? Security Analysts for Uber/Lyft stocks?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> CEO is the best job
> Many make $50 million a year and later get 200 million when they are fired for doing a bad job


C.E.O.' S ARE PAID LIKE PROSTITUTES.

The Severance Package is for them to shut up & go away.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


Try Melaleuca and mix with your Uber...thank me later


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Some people on here say go get a job. Well, if that's the answer, then be more specific. What is the number one job that an Uber Driver can do? Don't say trucking. If you are serious and you know what is best, then explain what that job is.


 Does it really have to be anything specific to an Uber driver or can that Uber ever get an education that allows him to do something other than to behind the wheel of a car. Or maybe they'd like getting molested by the CEO with the bait and switch tactics that drivers fall for every time.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Umm... any job?
> Are you saying if uber never existed all these drivers would be unemployed?!
> 
> Dude, there are general laborer, landscaping, warehousing, and all sort of helper jobs aplenty. The key difference these jobs require actual work, and not sitting on your ass entire day waiting for pings or driving miss daisy and listening to your favorite tunes. Oh and they do require to commit to start at certain time and end at certain time... not whenever you want as it is case with uber.


Are you a failed driver? Because you do not have a clue what the job entitles.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Freelance IT services. I mean, that's already my day job, I was driving because it was fun and I could make a bit of money evenings and weekends. I stopped when the bit of money turned into almost nothing but expense, I kept not driving because COVID, and now that I'm fully vaccinated I'm not driving because the money is still crap and now they've screwed us on insurance deductibles.

If it wasn't for the insurance I'd have started driving again. The insurance is why I only ever did a few trips for Lyft, then said 'too risky' and stopped.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Hmm. I'm considering doing armed security as my 'goofing off' job. It's only 8 hours of training in my state, I'd get some human interaction, and you can work unarmed jobs too but the unarmed license requires double the training.

And I've been a bouncer a few decades ago, it's not exactly hard work.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Get a job with the state. Best job security imaginable.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

OK, OK , Okay.



I suggest, Real Estate investor / House flipper. 



Have fun!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Mac-Donald's is probably a good go to job. Why? They pay somewhat good now. There's many of them so you wouldn't have to commute alot. Heck, you could probably afford to Uber/Lyft to work everyday if you had to.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Mac-Donald's is probably a good go to job. Why? They pay somewhat good now. There's many of them so you wouldn't have to commute alot. Heck, you could probably afford to Uber/Lyft to work everyday if you had to.


Does McDonald's now pay a livable wage? How far above the poverty line does it lift you?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Heck, you could probably afford to Uber/Lyft to work everyday if you had to.


I've driven for people who were doing that. Either at a fast food restaurant, or at a check cashing place.


----------

